# mk3 green turn signals????????



## dr.greenthumb (Jul 28, 2009)

Does anyone know were i can get some green turn signals for the front bumper, and the running lights on the side maybe? If so were? thanx


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

probably have to find it on ebay.
it's going to be very illegal.


----------



## dr.greenthumb (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: (GT17V)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dr.greenthumb (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: (dr.greenthumb)*

thanx but cant find any


----------



## dr.greenthumb (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: (dr.greenthumb)*

bump


----------



## dr.greenthumb (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: (dr.greenthumb)*

bump
anyone can you help


----------



## andrewduffield23 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: (dr.greenthumb)*

ive been looking for months dude with no luck i found them for mk2 thats it







i have the hella green tails and i want the rest to match


----------



## Schumey (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: mk3 green turn signals???????? (dr.greenthumb)*

I think they weren't made. I just found green side blinker...


----------



## andrewduffield23 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: mk3 green turn signals???????? (Schumey)*

no they were deff made
















and i can find them for the mk2


----------



## Schumey (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: mk3 green turn signals???????? (andrewduffield23)*

Maybe are that just painted ones?


----------



## andrewduffield23 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: mk3 green turn signals???????? (Schumey)*

the markers maybe but i know for a fact that the turns were made i have seen them before.. but they are so hard to find i have a guy in berlin that comes across them every now and then that is looking for them... and i see the blue ones all the time there is a set of the blues on ebay right now actually...
the green one are jus rediculously hard to find


----------



## andrewduffield23 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: mk3 green turn signals???????? (andrewduffield23)*

they are so sick looking that its worth the trouble to find them though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## andrewduffield23 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: mk3 green turn signals???????? (andrewduffield23)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories


----------



## 2.slow lover (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: mk3 green turn signals???????? (andrewduffield23)*

honestly id be 2 cheap and lazy 2 find them...
get some green tint pull them off and tint them...
then ull have them while u are looking 4 a real set


----------



## TrueNoob (Jan 15, 2010)

get some clear ones and spray em... http://www.autocruisers.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=28_85&products_id=778

then wet sand it with 1000 grit and buff it


----------

